# Stravinsky's Rite of Spring but Every Instrument is a Harpsichord



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Stumbled on this on YouTube:






One more example of how YouTube beats TV.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

sacré bleu................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Stumbled on this on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did my thread inspire you to look up the work on Youtube and you happened to find this rendition? Just curious.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

lol, I don't really like how it sounds on Harpsichord though...but the performance of it I saw tonight was amazing!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

CIA people in guantamo have no idea what real torture with music is...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I like it, it's an improvement upon the original.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I was hoping to like it (I love the Rite greatly) but I don't think it works. It loses most of the mystery and the excitement and doesn't replace them with anything very much.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

It's almost like orchestration technique doesn't exist or anything...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, this is certainly DIFFERENT ! I don't find it annoying or off-putting at all .


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

How about Petroushka where every instrument is an accordian?:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> How about Petroushka where every instrument is an accordian?:


I enjoy this, but definitely not more than the original.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

And how about Firebird with only 12 bagpipes?:






Of course just kidding


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jdec said:


> And how about Firebird with only 12 bagpipes?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As Beecham would say, that's a lot of skeletons copulating on tin roofs.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did my thread inspire you to look up the work on Youtube and you happened to find this rendition? Just curious.


Nope. Can't remember anymore how exactly I got to it.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*More official is the version for piano four-hand.* I have *Fazil Say's* recording on which he plays with himself using over-dubs. 
It's pretty good.
But I'm dreaming about this one:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I always find this experiment very interesting, even when not very successful. A different orchestration (even if in this case is just the harpsicord) can show with clarity certain aspects of the music. For instance here it's very easy to appreciate the harmonic and rhytmic complexity of the piece.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I like it! So many different arrangements of this piece have been attempted, Stravinsky's arrangement for pianola is very interesting.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Stravinsky was known to check is orchestrations on the piano. This clip is interesting:






Stravinsky the head-banger...


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

The acting isn't great....apologies.......


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It's an amazing transposition. When you hear it in black and white, you have to come to the conclusion that Stravinsky composed it with the orchestration already ringing in his ear, because nothing in this version even comes close to the effect of the full score.


----------



## jhwillow (Oct 3, 2018)

loss of dynamics is so painful..


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Link doesn't work!


He was just kidding, but hid the clue in white writing. Be thankful for small mercies though


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

NES soundchip is much better.











Eargasm @ 1:28, so cool!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Somebody is working on it already:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

this reminds me of my first ever computer game. It was Manic Miner and it had 8-bit In the Hall of the Mountain King by Grieg. It was also my first encounter with classical music.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

brianvds said:


> Stumbled on this on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a bit surrealistic, and it must be a MIDI version, because on real harpsichords much of this music making would be impossible, the fast repeated notes e.g.

I also think, that the Rite is so much dependent of the instrumental color, that a neutral "white" rendering is pointless.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Somebody is working on it already:


I like it. For some reason it reminds me of a 1950s horror movie or something.

Now we are waiting for the Rite reworked for glass harmonica. Or 40 guitars.


----------

